# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe > Eastern Europe >  Croatia, the other Mediterranean

## julia90

KRK ISLAND


DUBROVNIK, PEARL IN THE ADRIATIC


PAG ISLAND


BRIONI ISLAND


RISNJAK NATIONAL PARK


PLITVICE NATIONAL PARK


POLA AND ITS ARENA


ROVNJ/ROVIGNO AND THE ITALIANS


SPLIT AND DIOCLEZIANO


ZAGREB, EAST CAPITAL

----------


## Cinoeye

Croatia, very nice! Montenegro too! :)

----------


## Dovadiv

I go to Croatia every year , to Drvenik , and i would never get bored of it , i really won't , i even think about buying a small house or appartment on the mountain , but what really blew my mind was the mountain Biokovo , i've driven up there , the road was a little bit rough but it was really worth it , when the weather is right , you can see the Bosnian border with Croatia , it was cold , which was a good thing , and really quiet , really a 10/10 to visit.

----------


## Athelti Albanoi

> POLA AND ITS ARENA


this city is called pula not pola and its a around 7000 year old illyrian city

----------


## zanipolo

> this city is called pula not pola and its a around 7000 year old illyrian city


you need to read more

It was originally called POLAI after the greeks from colchis founded it
It was POLA under the Illyrians/histrians
It was POLA under Venice 
It stayed POLA under Italy
and became PULA after 1946 under the slavs

----------


## Yetos

> this city is called pula not pola and its a around 7000 year old illyrian city





> from which source is that? i didnt post that
> and this is about the asian albania not the european one
> the hellens built colonies even there 
> but this has nothing to do with the european albania
> 
> he is saying that the people of the asian albania came over the river euphrat





> this does not seem realistic 
> that armenians or phrygians came from the caucasus over the whole balkan to found the etruscans in italy lol
> 
> after italian linguists there exist a connection with the albanian-illyrian langauge and the etruscan one
> and look their direct closness to illyrian tribes it is more possible that they came from illyria





> you are the second greek which acuses me of doing propaganda 
> it maybe disturbs your world view but this are historical realities 
> with no scientific base? i gave you sources here again http://books.google.de/books?id=IJ2s...ompare&f=false
> 
> usualy the greeks claim to invented the whole world so its like a thorn in your flash that your possible ancestors the hellens are of illyrian-epiriotic orgin



No you are not making propaganda, 

simply you know more what Gennetics had proved, 
(Etruscans were minor Asian but started either from around Elam, either from West Caucas/Georgia)

you say that Neolithic Pola/Pula is Illyrian, 

TEll us now, 
Illyrians were they IE ? or Not?

in what family of languages Belong Illyrian of Pola?
non-IE or IE?

if Hellenes never existed, but they were of Illyrian origin, how come they colonise Albania in Asia?
and when? after <<Illyrian>> Alexander (Lekka in Albanian) or Before?

and my last question. 

European languages are Asiatic or Illyrian in origin?

----------


## Athelti Albanoi

> you need to read more
> 
> It was originally called POLAI after the greeks from colchis founded it
> It was POLA under the Illyrians/histrians
> It was POLA under Venice 
> It stayed POLA under Italy
> and became PULA after 1946 under the slavs


thats what i meant the current name of the city is pula
the greeks didnt found it they didnt even existed at that time

----------


## Athelti Albanoi

> No you are not making propaganda, 
> 
> simply you know more what Gennetics had proved, 
> (Etruscans were minor Asian but started either from around Elam, either from West Caucas/Georgia)
> 
> you say that Neolithic Pola/Pula is Illyrian, 
> 
> TEll us now, 
> Illyrians were they IE ? or Not?
> ...


what propaganda the citiys name is pula lol 

i dont understand your nonsense
and illyrian are paleo-indueoeuropean before ie

who the hack said hellens never existed??
the hellens existed they were of illyric orgin and yes they had colonies in asia also in the caucasus albania
but which has nothing to do with the european albania

what proapaganda the cieties name is pula hahahahah
you seem to be a very confused person
http://www.pula.hr/





> Evidence of the presence of _Homo erectus at 1 million years ago have been found in the cave of Šandalja near Pula.[2] Pottery from the Neolithic period (6000–2000 BC), indicating human settlement, have been found around Pula. In the Bronze Age (1800–1000 BC), a new type of settlement appeared in Istria, called 'gradine', or Hill-top fortificatations.[3] Many late Bronze Age bone objects, such as tools for smoothing, for drilling, sewing needles, as well as bronze spiral pendants, have found in the area around Pula.[4] The type of materials found in Bronze Age sites in Istria connects these with sites around the Danube.[4] The inhabitants of Istria in the Bronze Age are known as Proto Illyrians.[4]_


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pula

----------


## Dovadiv

I guess he's never been there..

----------


## albanopolis

> what propaganda the citiys name is pula lol 
> 
> i dont understand your nonsense
> and illyrian are paleo-indueoeuropean before ie
> 
> who the hack said hellens never existed??
> the hellens existed they were of illyric orgin and yes they had colonies in asia also in the caucasus albania
> but which has nothing to do with the european albania
> 
> ...


Before you joined the forum, I was trying to debate these Greek forumers, when they were talking about Albanian affairs. They are difficult to debate. Their views are extremely Greeko centric, in other words their general view is everything came from Greece. It seems that they never read a foreign source other than greek, for historical events. I have met other greeks who share the same views. So you are loosing your time, same way I was doing trying to debate these guys.. So, I had no intention of joining this forum since I am not a genetist, But I decided to, since their propoganda was too vulgar not to answer. So, keep fighting, if you are patient.

----------


## LeBrok

> Before you joined the forum, I was trying to debate these Greek forumers, when they were talking about Albanian affairs. They are difficult to debate. Their views are extremely Greeko centric, in other words their general view is everything came from Greece. It seems that they never read a foreign source other than greek, for historical events. I have met other greeks who share the same views. So you are loosing your time, same way I was doing trying to debate these guys.. So, I had no intention of joining this forum since I am not a genetist, But I decided to, since their propoganda was too vulgar not to answer. So, keep fighting, if you are patient.


That's true, but we also have/had few Greeks who were very objective. This is also true that there are many Albano-centric people with their view of history of the region. Unfortunately it is also true for most Balkan countries, not mentioning many other European ones.
It is very important to hear others, and their view of history, because our own nation history learnt in schools and local tv is always subjective. The truth is in the middle.

----------


## Barantes

> I go to Croatia every year , to Drvenik , and i would never get bored of it , i really won't , i even think about buying a small house or appartment on the mountain , but what really blew my mind was the mountain Biokovo , i've driven up there , the road was a little bit rough but it was really worth it , when the weather is right , you can see the Bosnian border with Croatia , it was cold , which was a good thing , and really quiet , really a 10/10 to visit.


Would you recommend it for a complete foreigner? (i.e non-Bosnian/Croatian/Serbian) is it tourist friendly in other words for someone who is not familiar with the area?

----------


## Dovadiv

> Would you recommend it for a complete foreigner? (i.e non-Bosnian/Croatian/Serbian) is it tourist friendly in other words for someone who is not familiar with the area?


Yes i do , i'm leaving in 2 days to visit Croatia once more haha , but i really recommend going to smaller cities (Makarska , Tucepi , ..) And you won't have any trouble finding a appartment , whenever you drive on the main road , you'll see a lot , but i mean a lot hotels , appartments , rooms.
You have these small beaches that you can visit , and if you want to visit it , go early so you will have a spot on the beach , but some hotels have a private "beach" , where the people that live there can swim. And ofcourse , you can visit the islands , Hvar , Kortula , and so on..
But yes i really recommend going there once in your life , It's the most beautiful place i've ever been , Are you thinking of going there? , if yes , with a car or a plane?

----------


## Barantes

Yes I was thinking of going there next year after I finish my year in university, and I would be going by plane because I'm from Canada unless I visit relatives in Europe and drive down but that would be a lot of trouble because I'm not the reatest at getting around in Europe

----------


## Dovadiv

It's a great place , most people here do speak English , i will put some pictures on tomorrow , what i did notice was that there aren't so many people as last year, by the way, do you know to what city/town you will be going?

----------


## RosenBlues

The people are quite friendly so I think you should be okay. My friend went there and ended up getting invited to stay at a locals house in a nice village in the mountains. When are you going? its becoming a favorite for western europeans during the later summer months so you might meet up with a bit of a crowd if you go then!

----------


## Marko Horvatek

Croatia is on the Flagadorm.com map as well, check it out! Visitors will receive extra discounts in local restaurants, pubs and nightclubs!

----------

